# looking for a ride from Vail to Winter park this week



## jonniej (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi there..

If anyone is going to Winter Park from Vail, Colorado either Monday night or Tuesday morning I could really use a lift. I've been workng in Vail this season and just got a few days off to go and see friends that I haven't seen in a while.

I can chip in for gas and such!


----------

